# Spitfire Percussion - Preorder discount - Volcanic Ash extension - DL Sample patch!



## Synesthesia (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi all,

Well we finally have our shipping date: *10-05-10* (thats the UK style dateline..!) - we had a delay brought about by circumstances way beyond our control.>!

So, preorder discount will end at *midnight GMT on 7th May*.

You can have a quick go with the mic positions and so on by downloading this 'example' one octave Xylo patch:


Xylo One Octave demo patch

Enjoy!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Marius Masalar (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey awesome, I really love demo patches and it's great to finally have a date for the full deal! Eager to give it a whirl. 

Congrats on the release!


----------



## _taylor (Apr 25, 2010)

"the patch is corrupt and can not be loaded" -- Bummer, will try to re download. Maybe a .rar format would lessen the chance of corrupt downloads?

Can you share more about the patch. Is it for K3 or 4? Does it time out after a certain amount of time? 

Thanks.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry - should have mentioned! 

You need to be running K4. Try dl the free K4 player and let me know how you get on,

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds absolutely fab Paul - damn glad I preordered! Can't wait till this drops on my doormat. I could really use this right now too, though :mrgreen:


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments guys!

Not long to go now!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Marius Masalar (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay so I had to come back to say I've been having a blast playing around with that xylo demo patch. It's so expressive and fun to have all those mic positions to play with! :D

Here's what an hour of toying around can lead to:

[mp3]http://www.mathazzar.com/Music/Xylophonics.mp3[/mp3]

Everything you hear is just that one patch, with no external processing. Wicked stuff, Paul!


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Marius - beautiful! I love the sound of the extended low range - great idea!

Dog - thanks man - its a track I wrote for Extreme Music's Directors Cuts series. Lots of fun! Recorded in Russia.

Cheers guys!

Paul


----------



## Marius Masalar (Apr 27, 2010)

It's marvelously rich, yeah, and doesn't lose too much clarity when you push it down. Having a blast with this patch.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Apr 27, 2010)

Great demo Marius! This library looks really good Paul. Having just ordered Hollywood Strings, I'm now thinking of spending another £400 for this! I am destined to remain poor with all these great new libraries. Help!!

~Chris


----------



## synthetic (Apr 27, 2010)

Any plans to break the library into smaller components for purchase? Just the mallets, etc? I think you might have better luck selling that way in the current market.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 27, 2010)

Synesthesia @ Sun Apr 25 said:


> Sorry - should have mentioned!
> 
> You need to be running K4. Try dl the free K4 player and let me know how you get on,
> 
> ...



No worries. I need to upgrade to 4 anyway...


~o)


----------



## JMDNYC (Apr 28, 2010)

The demo patch did it for me: made me push the purchase button. I like that it does exactly what I was looking for in that I can put a tree and close mix in the front speakers and a tree and ambient mix in the surround speakers then change the midi volume and keep the relative balance intact. 

I also like the clean sound of the xylophone. I'm just hoping the timpani can live up to my expectations.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Jeff,

No - only as the full collection.

JMD - Thanks! You are going to love the Timps.. 

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (May 3, 2010)

Hi everyone - 

We are shipping 10th May. 

Pre order discount ends midnight GMT this coming friday.

Cheers!

Paul


----------

